
Linus removes 'masters', 'slaves' and 'blacklists' from the kernel - canada_dry
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/13/linux_adopts_inclusive_language/
======
canada_dry
> As of 5.8-rc5 Linux will no longer refer to masters, slaves or blacklists.
> In their place coders will be expected to use alternatives such as “primary”
> and “secondary” relationships, or refer to “leaders” and “followers”, or
> even “directors” and “performers”. Blacklists are to become either
> “denylists” or “blocklists” and whitelists will become “allowlists” or
> “passlists”.

Good move really... there's no good reason to hang on to terms with such
etymology.

